# I Gave In And Debadged



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

So I join the badge-less trunk gang. Should I dip my chrome strip on the rear or leave it as is?


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

i think you made the right decision, looks really nice


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Looks clean.

Dip it and if you don't like it, peel it. I saw another white Cruze with a black bar and it looked funny. But yours might work since you have the black roof and spoiler.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

yay!


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks real clean - I am debadging mine sometime in May or June.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

That does look a lot better. 

I'm definitely going to do that to my lil cruzer.


----------



## FromTheCrypt (Mar 13, 2013)

I vote to dip the back strip as it will give your ride a more stormtrooper look to it!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Dip it! My dear good i hate chrome. It may look like a mustache on your car, but mustaches are cool.

Looks real good by the way, white on black on our cars really look aggresive.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

JstCruzn said:


> I am debadging mine sometime in May or June.


You make it sound like an expensive, labor intensive job!


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Sunline Fan said:


> You make it sound like an expensive, labor intensive job!


Took me a full 10 minutes


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

iKermit said:


> Took me a full 10 minutes


Seriously! I spend more time sitting on the toilet in a day than it would take me to debadge (if I wanted to of course). Definitely don't need to wait a month or two if you don't want to!


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

maybe hes just giving himself a full month to debate if he wants to do it or not =p


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

I'm actually still in college and I have exam IIIs and finals to take within 2 weeks so I have to put the car work/projects to the side. I need to get good grades on my exams! Car projects can wait - don't worry I will get it done and post pictures.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Sunline Fan said:


> You make it sound like an expensive, labor intensive job!


Haha no it's not that - I just wanted to have enough time to get the job done correctly. I hate rushing it because I usually screw things up.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I took mine off at the dealership after I signed the papers right in front of the sales man I just left my RS logo! 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

JstCruzn said:


> I'm actually still in college and I have exam IIIs and finals to take within 2 weeks so I have to put the car work/projects to the side. I need to get good grades on my exams! Car projects can wait - don't worry I will get it done and post pictures.


Ah ok, that's legit. Good luck on exams and there's plenty of time for cruzing this summer!


----------

